# Millipede Breeding



## Millipedes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Am thinking about taking the leap from keeping giant millipedes to breeding them. I was wondering if there were any health problems asociates with breeding though, like maybe males die sooner after breeding, as in the case of some other invertebrates.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

No experience with millipedes but found this;
Archispirostreptus gigas, Giant African Millipedes, Pet Millipede, Breeding, diseases, Sexing, Sell, Buy millipedes online

Hope it helps


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Millipedes pretty much breed on their own if left to their own devices and kept in the right conditions for their species. The males have a white patch between some of the legs near the top which is the gonopods used in mating, since females do not have this if you are gentle with handling or place them in a clear bottomed tub they are pretty easy to sex. Males don't die after mating.

They need calcium on hand (cuttlebone is fine), leaf litter and a good diet (all the stuff they need generally), and eggs are normally laid in balls of faeces on top or buried in the substrate. A decent depth of substrate is a good idea to allow them to burrow and encourage breeding. The babies are minuscule when they hatch so between them and the concealed eggs you need to avoid changing substrate and check food very carefully during cleanouts. They also need access to the adults waste as part of developing the gut bacteria they need to be as healthy as possible, and as with adults you need to be careful when moving substrate to avoid disturbing moulters.


----------

